# Photo of my Great-to-the-ninth Grandfather!



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

My grandfather nine generations back was a Cherokee Indian Peace Chief named Attakullakulla, who actually made his way into some of the history books. This week I have been in East Tennessee, the area he lived in, on business. Work was done with, and I decided I wanted to visit some of the places in his life, so this afternoon I went to Fort Loudoun State Park, site of a fort where Attakullakulla tried to avert a fight between the Cherokee and the English a few years before the American Revolution. I was flabbergasted to find that they had a living history reenactor at the fort who was portraying my ancestor, and was an enthusiast for the man, has an unfinished masters thesis about him. I explained myself, and even though it was the end of his day, he was very patient in spending time talking to me and recommending some books. Here he is, pay close attention to the ears! The portrait behind him is King George II. Attakullakulla visited England and was presented to him.


----------

